# I need a favor.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As some of you know I am involved in animal rescue work,mostly ferrets.
We have been fighting to get laws changed about ownng ferrets where
it is illegal CA has been one of the toughest fights.

Click on the link and vote yes on this question

*Does this law seem needless to you?*

Thank You in advance.

Pets or pests? States ban these cute faces - USATODAY.com

*Pets or pests? States ban these cute faces*

 
Ferrets peer out of their cage at the home of Jeremy Trimm 
near Vacaville, Calif. California and Hawaii are the only states 
that bans residents from keeping ferrets as pets. 

By Rich Pedroncelli, AP

What is a parent to do? These cute creatures are illegal as pets in California and Hawaii, so heaven forbid your child might want one, or two, or three.

In California, they're ramping up a plan to persuade lawmakers, wildlife regulators and the public that it's time to overturn a ban that's been in place for nearly 80 years, according to the Associated Press.
A member of the weasel family, ferrets are playful carnivores that are believed to have been domesticated more than 2,000 years ago. Until recently, they were mainly used for hunting and pest control. Many U.S. states used to prohibit ferrets, but most of those bans were lifted over the past 25 years as the slinky-like creatures became increasingly popular pets.

Pets or pests? States ban these cute faces - USATODAY.com


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Done and done. So far its a runaway


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Voted Brother...


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just voted


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Voted like a democrat. TWICE!:teeth_smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Done


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Done.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

"In" or sorry wrong thread I mean done


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> Voted like a democrat. TWICE!:teeth_smile:


If you wanted to vote like a true Democrat, you'd rent a large van, load it up at the closest methadone clinic, and then show those junkies where to mark their vote. Then you would stop in a nursing home, load up on alzheimers patients and repeat the same.

Voted.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Done. 

Im from California, and when I lived there I worked as an Animal Services officer, and I could never wrap my head around the fact that they were outlawed.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Done and Done..twice (got the wife to vote)


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Done. And if Diesel, Brutus, and Coco could work the keyboard they would have as well.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

263FPD said:


> If you wanted to vote like a true Democrat, you'd rent a large van, load it up at the closest methadone clinic, and then show those junkies where to mark their vote. Then you would stop in a nursing home, load up on alzheimers patients and repeat the same.


Don't forget you would also search the obituaries to ensure that the recently departed get their votes counted.

Voted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Not done like a true democrat. Nobody had to pay for my vote and I was alive at the time I cast my vote.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Voted, and I'm not sure but I think I just renewed my license too! :teeth_smile:
Either that, or domesticated mammals are now eligible to drive and vote?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Done. Now let's lift the ban on Porcupines!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

done


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Done.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

DONE....82% . Typical politicians showing how out of touch they are with what voters think.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Voted, it's still at 82%


----------



## iamvickery (Feb 5, 2011)

VOTED!:smug:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Done....still 82%


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Done.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

Done

---------- Post added at 02:55 ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 ----------

done


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Voted..... it's 82-18 for yes!


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Doneski! 82% say yes!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Done


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Done


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Done Mr.Kw


----------

